
Most of Apple’s iPhone suppliers have no connection to China - jerryhuang100
http://qz.com/688331/most-of-apples-iphone-suppliers-have-no-connection-to-china/
======
SCAQTony
Since China is adding no equity to the phone (read as chips, screens, optics)
and they just assemble them, it appears that China may be a "paper dragon" in
that their industry can easily move off shore or be replaced by robots

I also want to include that I am presuming many companies are doing likewise
in China as well.

